#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## SonySah

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      H/O: Ford Shelby Mustang G350Add to that drop-dead gorgeous looks and a starting price of only $59,140, and the Shelby GT350 makes a compelling case for itself.Ford Shelby Mustang G350CNBC | Mack HoganSource: Ford Motor Co.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

